# Moving to San Fran



## mattrider (Oct 14, 2007)

where are the good shops around north bay?


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Where are you going to be in SF?

Roaring Mouse and American Cyclery both come to mind.


----------



## mattrider (Oct 14, 2007)

*marin county*

marin county


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2007)

*Shops in Marin*

At the top of my list is Bicycle Odyssey, Sausalito, 415-332-3050 - everything you could want including many high end frames and bikes, parts, clothing etc and fitting. Tony the owner is very knowledgeable and a good wrench
Mikes Bikes in Sausalito and San Rafael
Village Peddler in Larkspur on Magnolia - see Steve or James
Mill Valley Cycleworks in Mill Valley on Miller Ave
Sunshine Bicycles, Fairfax
Summit Bicycles, San Rafael
Caesar's Cyclery, San Anselmo
These are the ones that I think of if I need something. There may be one or two in Novato and there are other smaller shops.

Where will you be living?


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Haven't been to many in Marin but I have been to Bicycle Odyssey in Sausalito mentioned above. That is a really nice place.


----------



## balzaccom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bicycle Works in Napa, if you get that far north. 

PW


----------

